# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  laundry renovation - cupboard preparations

## sammy j

Hi all, 
I'm in the process of renovating my laundry, and converting it to all wall cupboards.   
Along the wall where the washing machine is sitting, I plan to install a broom cupboard (to wall closest in image), laundry trough cupboard and overheads with a benchtop. 
Floor substrate - hardwood floor boards, some type of 6mm thick board (have another thread to figure out what it is) then lino ontop. 
I have a few questions, I've been pondering:  Should I install the cupboards directly ontop of the lino then remove remaining lino where I plan to tile?Does the area need a floor waste gully? If so then I will need to screed drainage into the floors, and tiled finish will be higher than adjacent room floorings?Install all the cupboards first then get plumber / electricain around (can I legally remove the laundry trough myself?Sealing gap between wall and floor (arhitrave removed for cupboard installation) best by using fire rated expanding foam? 
Thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Just a reminder, Laundries should be waterproofed if you want your insurance to pay for damage.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi all, 
> I'm in the process of renovating my laundry, and converting it to all wall cupboards.   
> Along the wall where the washing machine is sitting, I plan to install a broom cupboard (to wall closest in image), laundry trough cupboard and overheads with a benchtop. 
> Floor substrate - hardwood floor boards, some type of 6mm thick board (have another thread to figure out what it is) then lino ontop.  The 6 mm board may well be tile underlay that has been waterproofed, or at least should have been. 
> I have a few questions, I've been pondering:  Should I install the cupboards directly ontop of the lino then remove remaining lino where I plan to tile? If the room has been waterproofed over the tile underlay then leave the linoleum to protect it.  Does the area need a floor waste gully? If so then I will need to screed drainage into the floors, and tiled finish will be higher than adjacent room floorings? It's always a good idea to have a floor wast in a bathroom, according to insurance providers, it's the most common cause of internal flooding. You only need the tiles at the entrance to be a little higher to avoid flooding the house.  Install all the cupboards first then get plumber / electricain around (can I legally remove the laundry trough myself? Install the cupboards 'after' the plumber has done his job and waterproof before you install the cupboards, and yes, you can remove the trough yourself.  Sealing gap between wall and floor (arhitrave removed for cupboard installation) best by using fire rated expanding foam? A waterproofing membrane will be required along all the wall to floor areas to prevent water going through the walls, this is normally covered with a standing edge tile, nothing needed behind the cupboards but for the waterproofing.

  I hope this helps 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------

